# Business Credit Card



## firediver125 (May 4, 2011)

Anyone know of a credit card that has some kind of perks that are beneficial to the industry? I know there are thousands of different companies ready to give a line of credit at the drop of a hat, but I am looking for something with benefits for the business. Thanks for your help.


----------



## firediver125 (May 7, 2011)

*Wow*

Incredible advice!


----------



## RAG66 (May 7, 2011)

I realize that there are many companies that use credit. I personaly will not use a credit card or any other form of credit to do day to day purchasing. If it were a question of equipment purchase I would say at least 50% down and a very short contract if you have the projected income, say a large contract, sort of a gaurntee you could make the payments. For the purposes of the OP you should use a debit card. Forget the "perks", there are not enough reasons to play with snakes....Oh I mean do business with credit card companies...


----------



## firediver125 (May 7, 2011)

We have a debit card, but I am looking for a credit card that has perks for ordering things so not to use a card directly tied to our bank account. For example, I would love it if Sherrill Tree had a credit card with their name on it and all purchases made with that card (@ Sherrill Tree) you could earn points or $$$ towards other purchases. Only used Sherrill as an example!


----------



## Kottonwood (May 8, 2011)

I use the chase ink cash card. I have a very low limit and pay it off every two weeks. Look the card up, pretty good perks. 3% back on any fuel, office supplies, or hardware store purchases.... not to shabby


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 15, 2011)

AMEX for doubling warranties (up to a year) on a lot of stuff you buy, like computers and office equipment. Also get theft/loss coverage. 
AMEX Simply Cash for 5% cash back on office supplies and cell phones, 3% on gas. 5% works on payments to Verizon, but not Tracfone in my experience. The terms say 3% on 'automobile gasoline', so I don't know if it would work for diesel. Office supplies and cellular service is 5% of the first $12,000 per year, but I doubt many readers here spend more than $1k a month on that stuff.


----------



## surfspc (Jul 8, 2011)

*Nothng special*

Just get one with your bank. There really are no super crazy perks but it is good to keep track of all your expenses and all that fun stuff. Im sure every bank can do it for you.


----------



## STIHLMAN83 (Jul 31, 2011)

I use capitol one business card. Just use it for saw gas and little stuff. pay it every month. it is a 0% card with 3% cash back on most purchases. You can check it out online at their site I believe. Good luck.


----------



## steevemartin1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not personally in the favor of credit cards.Because Debit is the best policy for paying things like that.


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 14, 2011)

RAG66 said:


> I realize that there are many companies that use credit. I personaly will not use a credit card or any other form of credit to do day to day purchasing. If it were a question of equipment purchase I would say at least 50% down and a very short contract if you have the projected income, say a large contract, sort of a gaurntee you could make the payments. For the purposes of the OP you should use a debit card. Forget the "perks", there are not enough reasons to play with snakes....Oh I mean do business with credit card companies...



A+++ advice,,pay as you go .I have ran mine this way for over 22 years.No suprises at end of month .


----------



## AshTree (Jan 6, 2013)

*Really - oppsite experience*

Every expense possible on the CC then with the statement your bookkepping is done you can see where your fuel and maintence costs are and the like with a glance, plus it carries over and pans out big repairs or service bills and gives you cash back... Just make sure you pay on time and it's worth it.

Not sure why guys would used hard cash or debit to run a business, leaves you no buffer really.


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 6, 2013)

I feel if your not using a CC for a business your losing money each year your in business :msp_wink:

I have a airline CC for my main business, I travel alot so I buy cameras equipment; rent cars; gas; meals; hotels etc. to build up my points for free air miles I'll get a free trip every year by using that card


_JMO_


----------



## capetree (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a TD Bank rewards business credit card. I use the card for everyday purchases and pay 1 bill at end of month (usally by online transfer). The card gives you 1 point for every dollar spent. Last year I opted to get $400 in amazon gift cards for free since its paid every month. The best part is I didnt have to write checks or worry about recording debit card transactions. I would go with any card that offer rewards because if you pay it off the rewards are really free. I dont have a yearly fee on mine.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 6, 2013)

*Perks are few and far between*



firediver125 said:


> Anyone know of a credit card that has some kind of perks that are beneficial to the industry? I know there are thousands of different companies ready to give a line of credit at the drop of a hat, but I am looking for something with benefits for the business. Thanks for your help.


Twenty years ago I rep'd National Bancard of Tampa and our perks included decals and a few advertising items. Now, with low interest rates and banks eager to get depositors, the perks aren't. Maybe American Express offers a few gimmicks but their merchant discount rate is higher than Visa, MasterCard and Discover. I have been with Square Register for two years and truly like their simple service. Their discount rate is 2.75% for the card swipe, higher is the card number is keyed in. In 15 years in tree service I've only had one charged sale of $475.00. Sme bank processors charge a monthly service charge regardless of sales volume, so it is wise to read the fine print very carefully before signing the forms(s).


----------



## Allstar (Feb 19, 2013)

*Card*

Perk Street Debt Card is really straight forward with great perks.


----------



## ConcordGarden (Feb 24, 2013)

American Express/Costco card is what we use.. A LOT can't help but love getting 1-5% back. While it seems petty when you spend as much as we do on it adds up!


----------



## RDAA (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a BP card in my personal name that I use mostly for fuel. I like it just for convienence when filling up or odering parts or gear. Its 5% cash back but has a limit per month. I just got a check back from them for 600 bucks just for using the card. I would use the card even if it didn't pay back just for the convienence. Just helped to pay the difference for the horse trade for tree work/ wedding ring. Ha ha


----------



## ShermanC (Feb 5, 2014)

treetopguy2028 said:


> *Perks are few and far between*
> 
> 
> Twenty years ago I rep'd National Bancard of Tampa and our perks included decals and a few advertising items. Now, with low interest rates and banks eager to get depositors, the perks aren't. Maybe American Express offers a few gimmicks but their merchant discount rate is higher than Visa, MasterCard and Discover. I have been with Square Register for two years and truly like their simple service. Their discount rate is 2.75% for the card swipe, higher is the card number is keyed in. In 15 years in tree service I've only had one charged sale of $475.00. Sme bank processors charge a monthly service charge regardless of sales volume, so it is wise to read the fine print very carefully before signing the forms(s).



Thirteen months have passed since I wrote the paragraph above. Now I write to spread caution to the wind about a card processor called FuturePaytech.com whose emblem is Diamond. A business friend I visit weekly signed up for their service when the sales rep on the phone quoted 1.95% merchant discount. He lied because they are charging him 4.95% on every sale plus $.25 per card swipe. He was anxious to have the service and has had some customers charge their service work. At lest he is getting some payment for his parts and labor but losing profit because of their discount rates. He called the supplier who reacted like "that's the way it is and if you want to cancel the service you pay $200 penalty for early cancellation." So he is stuck with them until the contract runs its term.
As I said a year ago...read the fine print carefully... several times


----------

